# LET'S SEE THOSE HORSES FACES



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok!!, now that we all know what we look like! let's see what the horses faces look like!
star is on the left and abby is on the right


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

here my boy is


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Here are my guys: 

Unforgettable Secret (Boo) on the left and SS Just Like Clockwork (Justin) on the right.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I've posted this one before, but its the only one I have with them all together. Left to right: Vida, Saro, Shiloh, Sassafras


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's Lexi's face, I have so many!



























HELLO THERE! LOL this one's funny.^ :lol: 














































Sry I have a lot...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Lady, Cinnamon, and Angel (all Paint mares).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega








Gem


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think thats the first photo I have seen of Maia's face. She is _really_ pretty


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is my horse Doc.(chestnut) and my grandpa's horse Cody. (palimino) Sorry about all the pics.  They were all good.

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly013.jpg -Cody

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=horsevideos018.jpg -Doc

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=horsevideos015.jpg -Doc again


http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly003.jpg -Doc again

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=jumpingDocamazingly015.jpg -Cody again


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww so cute, everyone!!  
Haha that's fine MBD, I posted a lot as well.


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Aww so cute, everyone!!
> Haha that's fine MBD, I posted a lot as well.


 Yeah there are just to many :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's Mr. Brickens...



















I have so many more of him but I narrowed it down to two.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I think thats the first photo I have seen of Maia's face. She is _really_ pretty


Thank you Vida!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, so cute!!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

My boy, Im Gonna Be King aka Gunner


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

Big face :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So cuteeee lol


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

NK Hancock Zip
aka. Flynn









Everyone looks adorable by the way.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I want Flynn!! LOL his face is just adorable.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

PoptartShop said:


> I want Flynn!! LOL his face is just adorable.


aww thanks! We make fun of him for his giant ears lol.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

oooh, I love Gunner. What part of Jersey are you from? I grew up outside Manhatten in northern NJ....just curious....

Here's Gee Willikers, aka Willy:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww,  they are all gorgeous 

Here is Misty


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

In the Dark (aka Herbi) my 8 year old dark bay tb gelding








Pleasure Princess (aka Nani) my 12 year old tb mare

They have very different physiques.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Chance:


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo (May 21, 2007)

Willow


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's the first time I've seen Gem... OMIGOSH! so cute, like a little puppydog!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> That's the first time I've seen Gem... OMIGOSH! so cute, like a little puppydog!


This Gem?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Beauty








Blue








BlackHorse








Riley (this is really really old but he's at the trainers so I only see him once a week for now)








Pistol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

> This Gem?


YES THAT GEM! OMIGOSH!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww Thanks 

He's my fiance's baby. He's such a sweet horse, but such a goofball too! :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Aw lol appy i love your horses


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

buckaroo2010 said:


> Aw lol appy i love your horses


aww thanks Buck!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Your Welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Such cuties everyone.


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Heres my scampi monster!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LC so adorable, hehe I love when they stick their tongues out.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cocoa









Cherokee


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Super adorable.  I really like Cherokee's face markings.


----------

